# Where is the Lizard section?



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I know there have been problems with the server but the lizard section seems to have disappeared - surely we are not that bad that we have ALL been banned :lol2:


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thing Jools, thought I was loosing my marbles for a minute there!


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm thinking the same thing as well...
I've been a little bit worried about my leo as I haven't seen him eating since the Sunday before last one, when he first came to our house, so was trying to find some information about it.
And then..... can't find the lizzy section....?


----------



## tony4k4 (Mar 30, 2009)

omg what are we going to do know this is not good


----------



## Chazaxl (Jun 28, 2009)

Another with missing Lizard section ...


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup same for me...and the site was down most of last night!

You think it's the Turkish Islamic hacker thing again?


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

Phew, panic averted! Was wondering what I could have possibly done to be so naughty to be banned!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I still cannot see a lizard section, anyone else still unable to see it?


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I dont think that anybody can see it yet, i guess it might just be a temporary problem as peoples post counts still exist so i dont think its been deleted. Should turn back up soon hopefully, it could also just be having somthing done to it by moderators.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I really haven't been that bad :c

This means I can't avoid work Sadness.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> I dont think that anybody can see it yet, i guess it might just be a temporary problem as peoples post counts still exist so i dont think its been deleted. Should turn back up soon hopefully, it could also just be having somthing done to it by moderators.


You can delete it and let the system keep the post counts though!


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

Surely if there was some maintenance (sp) or something being done, the mods would have told us by now.


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

*Maybe..*

..we were having too much fun....:bash:

windy:gasp:


----------



## emova (Mar 23, 2010)

lol, this missing section really threw me!!!! lol
glad im not the only one missing it and so so glad im not crazy! lol
hope it comes back on soon


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ummm, if it was an attack, then why only the lizard section?

Bet the modins are going crazy xD


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> I know there have been problems with the server but the lizard section seems to have disappeared - surely we are not that bad that we have ALL been banned :lol2:


:lol2: still no lizard section ......... suppose I'd better get some ironing done instead :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There don't seem to be any admin around right now but don't panic, I'm sure it's a minor glitch or some bug that will be corrected as soon as they get on


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I didn't realise how much time I spent in there till it was gone 
Withdrwl symptoms much!


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> I didn't realise how much time I spent in there till it was gone
> Withdrwl symptoms much!


Ha I know what you mean! I usually have it on in the background while I'm doing other stuff so I can keep going back to have a 'quick check' which often ends up being like half an hour... didn't realise quite how sad I am untill today! :blush:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank god i'm not going mad... its really gone :gasp:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Athravan said:


> There don't seem to be any admin around right now but don't panic, I'm sure it's a minor glitch or some bug that will be corrected as soon as they get on


A BUG !!!!
Bloody inverts have there own section, get em outta the lizard section lmfao

EDIT;
Bad to worse, just tried doing a sneaky and going through my profile/statistics/all threads started by Ginnerone, and it would appear they have all been deleted!!!


----------



## XtrmJosh (Nov 22, 2010)

YunaYunalesca said:


> I'm thinking the same thing as well...
> I've been a little bit worried about my leo as I haven't seen him eating since the Sunday before last one, when he first came to our house, so was trying to find some information about it.
> And then..... can't find the lizzy section....?


If he's not eaten since you got him it's really not good. Contact the breeder or store you got him from, and find out their feeding rituals... My bearded wouldn't eat anything at first, then I found out they normally feed him at 11am, after turning lights on at 7am, so I tried the second full day we had him, to feed him 4 hours after lights on, and he ate 3 locusts, good news... Give it a shot!

Also, Lizard section gone? NOOOOOO!!!

I wanted to share my vid with everyone too  recorded me feeding him


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

i clicked where the lizard section usually is and ended up in the shell'ed section:bash: i was very disappointed :lol2: sorry shell'ed people :whistling2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> Bad to worse, just tried doing a sneaky and going through my profile/statistics/all threads started by Ginnerone, and it would appear they have all been deleted!!!


oh sugar ... just checked mine and none of mine from the lizard section are showing either ........ I really hope it's only a temporary snafu and one easily fixed otherwise there's a bloody lot of good info gone down the pan


----------



## eddie s (Jul 14, 2009)

any idea when its comming back 



missing the info , need to get in there , lo l

please,,,,,,


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko (Sep 16, 2010)

It says SUBSCRIBED THREADS : 5 (4 of which are in the lizard section, the other in amphibians)

Only the amphibian one shows up

So its there somewhere, but doesn't show up

I really hope it comes back, or else I'll never get an answer to my skink question!!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> oh sugar ... just checked mine and none of mine from the lizard section are showing either ........ I really hope it's only a temporary snafu and one easily fixed otherwise there's a bloody lot of good info gone down the pan


Yeah indeed, think of all the care sheets people have posted and all the stickies etc, they have taken people hours and hours to type and research some of the info and are they going to do it all again?
Hmmmm.
what a shame if its all been deleted.
another nail in the coffin.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

This aint on!! I know us lot like a bit of a argument now and again but cmon! If all the threads have been deleted aswell all that info caresheets etc etc.

I may revolt and create my own forum if this aint sorted dont see the bloody snake lot having problems. Grrrrrr


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

daveplymouth said:


> This aint on!! I know us lot like a bit of a argument now and again but cmon! If all the threads have been deleted aswell all that info caresheets etc etc.
> 
> I may revolt and create my own forum if this aint sorted dont see the bloody snake lot having problems. Grrrrrr


Well stick my name down as a member...
i'm registered on a few other forums but they are either empty or very quiet and there's never anyone online to chat too, even if its off topic.

Been waiting for someone else to have another go at a forum (there has been a few in the past which tend to disapear rapidly) for a while, law of adverages says one of them has gotta be a contender.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Well stick my name down as a member...
> i'm registered on a few other forums but they are either empty or very quiet and there's never anyone online to chat too, even if its off topic.
> 
> Been waiting for someone else to have another go at a forum (there has been a few in the past which tend to disapear rapidly) for a while, law of adverages says one of them has gotta be a contender.


Its easy to start one. The problem is getting people in who are willing to talk to themselves until others come on! I have the space, databases, software etc to do it, but whats the point? It will never get populated.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> Its easy to start one. The problem is getting people in who are willing to talk to themselves until others come on! I have the space, databases, software etc to do it, but whats the point? It will never get populated.


Yep very difficult to get a forum going. Although this place has been getting worse and worse so im sure theres a fair few on here who would maybe give another one a go..


----------



## YunaYunalesca (Oct 17, 2010)

XtrmJosh said:


> If he's not eaten since you got him it's really not good. Contact the breeder or store you got him from, and find out their feeding rituals... My bearded wouldn't eat anything at first, then I found out they normally feed him at 11am, after turning lights on at 7am, so I tried the second full day we had him, to feed him 4 hours after lights on, and he ate 3 locusts, good news... Give it a shot!
> 
> Also, Lizard section gone? NOOOOOO!!!
> 
> I wanted to share my vid with everyone too  recorded me feeding him


I've left a dish of mini mealworms for him to munch on...
Luckily I've noticed a few mini mealworms disappearing and he's been pooing a bit, so hopefully he's been eating in the middle of the night
I was thinking maybe the hot end of the tank's not warm enough so I went to get an infrared heat lamp for him.


----------

